# Vixen vs Passion



## AlaskanGirl (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi everyone! I'm new here and also new to archery. I've been doing some looking around trying to find some info on some of the new bows out right now I've found some reviews on the Mathews Passion but nothing on the Hoyt Vixen. Has anyone shot it or have any kind of an opinion on it? Any information on either one would be helpful. Thanks! :star:


----------



## herTHINGarchery (Oct 12, 2009)

the passion has been out longer....i havent shot the vixen yet but am partial to hoyt. i would have to shoot both of them to tell you what i liked and havent done so but if you give it some time...the vixen prolly hasnt been shot by many yet...im not even sure if it is in stores yet.


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

I got to shoot a Vixen the other day. Very smooth and quiet. No vibration or hand shock. The one I shot has a rubber-like grip which made it comfortable to hold. It's a very nice bow.


----------



## jessie29 (Mar 16, 2009)

just got a brand new vixcen today. i would have to agree the draw is very smooth. haven't really got to to put it to the test yet but am pretty excited to get the chance. really wanted a hot pink passion but my husband brought a vicxen home from the shop for me to shoot and i took to it pretty quick. still like the hot pink passion so still might have to have both. i know that sounds greedy but oh well i can do greedy for one time in my life.


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

We aren't making official release of 2010 bows until the ATA show....but, you will be able to do a side by side comparison of both bows!


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

http://www.hoyt.com/compound_bows/hoyt_vicxen_compound_bow.php.:flame:.







.:flame:. there you go :star::thumb: .. '' we already :sad:couldn't hold an candle to you lady's on or off the Field, NOW I THINK IT JUST:faint: GOT WORST''!


----------



## Mshuntergirl37 (Nov 6, 2009)

I have had a Hoyt vicxen on order for 3 weeks now. Can't wait for it to come in. Yesterday was opening day for gun season here and I took my first deer this year, a doe, with my rifle. Needed meat for the freezer. Missed one with my bow a couple of weeks ago. Once I get my new bow set up and ready to go, I hope I will be able to finish out the rest of the season with my bow.


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

SLG2 said:


> We aren't making official release of 2010 bows until the ATA show....but, you will be able to do a side by side comparison of both bows!


I might get the opportunity to be at the show, if so I hope to meet you.


----------



## AlaskanGirl (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey everyone thanks for all the info, it's very helpful. Now it just a matter of deciding which one i think I might like. It's a hard choice for me without being able to try them out first. Keep the info coming. Thanks!:smile:


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

axisbuck24 said:


> I might get the opportunity to be at the show, if so I hope to meet you.


 I hope so too,...our lineup this year is amazing!


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

jessie29 said:


> just got a brand new vixcen today. i would have to agree the draw is very smooth. haven't really got to to put it to the test yet but am pretty excited to get the chance. really wanted a hot pink passion but my husband brought a vicxen home from the shop for me to shoot and i took to it pretty quick. still like the hot pink passion so still might have to have both. i know that sounds greedy but oh well i can do greedy for one time in my life.


What the price tag on the Vicxen?


----------



## Kris_T (Sep 24, 2009)

I have not shot the vixen, but the Passion paid off for me. I harvested my first deer, with my first bow just a few short weeks after bringing her home. No Complaints! (Pink & Camo ~ Sweet!)


----------



## archery_angel (Jan 2, 2009)

*New bows*

I haven't had a chance to shoot either of the new bows yet but I am also partial to Hoyt, I know that the new alphaburner and maxxis that my husband shot he said are the smoothest that he has ever shot so I think that the new vixen would be the same. I am thinking about getting the new alphaburner cause the draw length goes short enough for me, I just don't know what to think about shooting a spiral cam, any oppinions?


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

I shot the Vicxen and the Passion side by side yesterday. What I found was:
1. The Passion is top heavy, it tips forward, while the Vicxen is very well balanced in hand. I have very small hands, and I found both grips comfortable.
2. Draw cycle, the Passion wins hands down. I don't consider the Vicxen's to be smooth in the least bit, and one hits the super hard wall fairly quickly. The Vicxen has a bit of hand shock while all the Passion did is tip forward slightly after the shot.
3, At least on paper, the Passion is a faster bow than the Vicxen. IBO on the Vicxen is 309, the Passion 325.
IMO, the Passion is the superior bow. And I've never really liked Mathews-but they did excellent job on this one....


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the review! That is the first I've seen comparing them like that.


----------

